# NO THAW IN THE BIG CHILLNetanyahu sweeps to win, ensuring 'frenemy' relations with White House



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*NO THAW IN THE BIG CHILLNetanyahu sweeps to win, ensuring 'frenemy' relations with White House*



*SPRING MAY BE* days away but don't count on a thaw in the chilly relationship between Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu and the White House - which, even after election results showed Netanyahu's party scoring a major victory, congratulated the Israeli people but ignored the winning candidate. 

*Netanyahu poised for 3rd straight term as Israel PM after chief rival concedes*
*VIDEO: Netanyahu's Likud party defies polls, sweeps to victory*








*Obama-linked nonprofit filed for new IRS status after accusation of meddling in Israeli election*


----------

